# entail (noun)



## starlion

*entail,* in law, restriction of inheritance to a limited class of descendants for at least several generations. The object of entail is to preserve large estates in land from the disintegration that is caused by equal inheritance by all the heirs and by the ordinary right of free alienation (disposal) of property interests. Legal devices similar to entail were known in Roman law and in all the countries of Europe. In England the entail became common in the early 13th cent., and in its most usual form was a conveyance by a grantor (owner) of real property to a grantee and the “heirs of his body,” i.e., his lawful offspring, in successive generations.
[Moderator note: additional content removed because of copyright concerns.]


----------



## Gil

Suggestion:
inaliénabilité


----------



## starlion

merci GIL,
j'espère que c'est "inaliénabilité" , sachant que c'est un terme juridique qont il est question (+ précisément autour du contexte de l'héritage). si tu es sur de la traduction, confirmes-le moi STP.


----------



## edwingill

substitution (d'un héritage).


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Une clause par laquelle le testateur vous interdit de vous défaire des biens légués, une "stipulation d'inaliénabilité", a aussi pour effet de rendre les biens insaississables.
Hope it helps!


----------



## starlion

merci EDWINGILL et CARNESECCHI,
je pense que les deux versions sont appliquables.
Voici la phrase: 
"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the estates by their heirs".


----------



## zam

Ça serait pas plutôt un bien *'grevé de servitudes'* ici ?


----------



## starlion

je suis impressionné par le terme "grevé de servitude".
merci ZAM.
Pourriez-vous me donner une version de votre traduction de la phrase en entier, please.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
here are the different meanings of entail as a noun :
*1.**a. *The act of entailing, especially property.
*1.b. *The state of being entailed.
*2. *An entailed estate.
*3. *A predetermined order of succession, as to an estate or to an office.
*4. *Something transmitted as if by unalterable inheritance

"will entail" should be a characteristic of the will. I think that "order of succession" is the best bet for the structure of the sentence.

I would try : "Les grands planteurs ajoutaient à l'ordre de succession de leur testament, une disposition qui interdisait _"the estates???"_ par leurs héritiers.

Hope it helps!


----------



## zam

En droit UK, 'entail' = entraîner. 
Cependant, s'il s'agit de 'entailed estate'/ 'land' etc. ça signifie = grevé de servitudes (frappé de restrictions). Cela dit, ici, à lire ton post# 6, l'expression ne convient pas exactement.
Je pense que Gil et Carn ont raison dans leur choix, il s'agit bien d'interdiction de céder les biens légués.

Provision = une disposition

PS= viens de voir Carn's post. D'accord avec lui mais je parlerais peut-être d'interdiction de 'cession du domaine exploitable' (ou autre, voir ci-dessous).
Cependant en droit 'estate' peut désigner beaucoup de choses: 'biens immeubles' / 'domaine' / 'immobilier' / 'foncier' / 'masse des biens' (faillite, succession) /'patrimoine' / 'propriété'.


----------



## Cath.S.

Après consultation de l'article entier de l'encyclopédie, l'entail implique un droit de primogeniture.

Il s'agit donc d'un _droit d'aînesse_.


----------



## starlion

MERCI à CARNESECCHI, ZAM, EDWINGILL, GIL et EGUEULE.
vous avez à vous 5 illuminé le forum par vos investigations génialissimes. vous etes trés trés forts et méritez que je vous applaudisse et je promets de manger mon chapeau si l'un de vous trouve la solution exacte à mes tourmentes, i.e cette phrase impossible.
bravo la bande des 5.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"Droit d'aînesse" me gène un peu parce qu'il s'agit de "their will entail", c'est à dire le "will entail" des planteurs (que je comprends comme une particularité de leur testament), qu'ils modifient par une certaine disposition interdisant quelque chose "the estates" à leurs héritiers. (le plus logique me semblerait quelque interdiction de briser l'héritage).
Hope it helps


----------



## Cath.S.

> une disposition qui interdisait _"the estates???"_ par leurs héritiers.


Admettons que the estates soit traduisible par les domaines, cela nous donne :
_une disposition qui interdisait les domaines par leurs héritiers_
qu'est-ce c'est censé vouloir dire ?


----------



## zam

Starlion, tu peux donner ce qui précède et suit ta phrase dans ton post#6 'planters...etc.' ? 

'entail' ne serait pas entre parenthèses ou entre deux tirets -'entail'- des fois ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"Estates" a une forte connotation d'immobilier, peut-être l'interdiction de construire sur le domaine!


----------



## zam

'estate' a beaucoup de signification mais en droit de succession UK, ce sont tous les biens ('masse des biens' -assets and liabilities- e.g 'he left an estate valued at £500K'). Ici, comme le post#6  parle de 'planters' on peut penser que 'domaine' ou 'patrimoine' peuvent convenir.

Anyhow, bonne nuit, that's me done for tonight folks !


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Après consultation de l'article entier de l'encyclopédie, l'entail implique un droit de primogeniture.
> 
> Il s'agit donc d'un _droit d'aînesse_.


 C'est près de _majorat _proposé par le Grand Dico termino, mais je ne comprends toujours pas la structure de cette phrase...


----------



## Kelly B

starlion said:
			
		

> merci EDWINGILL et CARNESECCHI,
> je pense que les deux versions sont appliquables.
> Voici la phrase:
> "Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the estates by their heirs".


 Tu es tout à fait certain qu'il n y ait pas un mot qui manque ici? Il faudrait une verbe après "prohibited", sinon on employerait prohibited _to _au lieu de prohibited _by_. La phase ne colle pas, à mon avis.


----------



## Kelly B

Ah. J'ai donné un coup d'oeil a tes autres fils, et j'y ai trouvé *"**Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs".  *(couleur ajoutée par moi-même.)


----------



## Gil

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Ah. J'ai donné un coup d'oeil a tes autres fils, et j'y ai trouvé *"**Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs".  *(couleur ajoutée par moi-même.)



Merci


----------



## starlion

JE SUIS confuis par l'oubli involontaire de cette partie de la phrase. Veuillez m'excuser messieurs dames, voici la phrase entière

*"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs". *
**


----------



## Cath.S.

starlion said:
			
		

> JE SUIS confuis par l'oubli involontaire de cette partie de la phrase. Veuillez m'excuser messieurs dames, voici la phrase entière
> 
> *"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs". *


Ah, on se sent mieux comme ça ! 
Même si la traduction de entail reste douteuse.

Mon Harrap's donne aussi _majorat_, mais vu la définition qu'en donne Wikipedia, je doute, étant donné que ce terme ne semble s'appliquer qu'à la noblesse.


----------



## starlion

Il est tout à fait vrai que "Majorat" s'applique à l'aristocratie. Les "planters" en question, sont les colons en amérique avant 1766, c-à-d, antérieurement à l'empire napoléonien. 
Merci EGUEULE de te décarcasser la caillasse.


----------



## starlion

malgré tout, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agit de "majorat".


----------



## Kelly B

Sinon, je reviendrais à l'idée de Carnesecchi, mais il faut te rendre compte que je ne suis ni francophone ni avocat -
Les planteurs ajoutèrent une stipulation d'inaliénabilité à leurs testaments qui empecha à leurs héritiers de vendre leurs patrimoines.


----------



## zam

Il aurait été bien de connaître le contexte exact de cette phrase (en clair: l'avant et l'après) mais bon, on y arrive tout doucement !
Effectivement, une 'stipulation d'inéliabilité' semble correspondre le mieux. 
J'avais pensé à un bien 'grevé de droits successifs' (puisque 'an entail' est une restriction) mais tout semble indiquer ici une interdiction de cession de patrimoine.


----------



## starlion

MERCI à CARNESECCHI
MERCI à EGUEULE
MERCI à GIL
MERCI à KELLY B
MERCI à ZAM

vous avez assuré comme des patrons. sans vous je n'y serais jamais arrivé. J'espère que vos recherches contriburont au placement du mot ENTAIL en tant que NOUN (Law).
ENCORE BRAVO.

*"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs". 
→ *une 'stipulation d'inéliabilité'


----------



## Gil

starlion said:
			
		

> MERCI à CARNESECCHI
> MERCI à EGUEULE
> MERCI à GIL
> MERCI à KELLY B
> MERCI à ZAM
> 
> vous avez assuré comme des patrons. sans vous je n'y serais jamais arrivé. J'espère que vos recherches contriburont au placement du mot ENTAIL en tant que NOUN (Law).
> ENCORE BRAVO.
> 
> *"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs".
> → *une 'stipulation d'inéliabilité'


Suggestion:
 inaliénabilité
Attention à l'orthographe.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

And you're very welcome!!!!!


----------



## starlion

*"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs". *

*"Les grands planteurs ont ajouté une stipulation d'inaliénabilité qui interdisait la vente des domaines par leurs héritiers*."


----------



## Kelly B

Ne faut-il pas dire "...ajouté une stipulation... _à leurs testaments"_ ou pareille ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
I would suggest :


			
				starlion said:
			
		

> *"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs". *
> 
> *"Les grands planteurs ont ajouté une provision/condition/reserve à leur stipulation d'inaliénabilité qui interdisait la vente des domaines par leurs héritiers*."


----------



## starlion

peut-etre:

*"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs". *

*Les grands planteurs ont ajouté une clause à leur stipulation d'inaliénabilité qui interdisait la vente des domaines par leurs héritiers*."


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
oui, une clause, c'est encore mieux qu'une réserve!


----------



## Cath.S.

starlion said:
			
		

> peut-etre:
> 
> *"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs". *
> 
> *Les grands planteurs ont ajouté une clause à leur stipulation d'inaliénabilité qui interdisait la vente des domaines par leurs héritiers*."


Le seul problème, c'est qu'_inaliénabilité_ signifie *déjà* _interdiction de céder ou de vendre un bien_...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

hello*,*
*en·tail* 

*3. *A predetermined order of succession, as to an estate or to an office.
*4. *Something transmitted as if by unalterable inheritance.

3 = "détermination de l'ordre de succession" à laquelle on peut ajouter une "stipulation d'inaliénabilité"
Hope it helps!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Remember :


			
				CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> here are the different meanings of entail as a noun :
> *1.**a. *The act of entailing, especially property.
> *1.b. *The state of being entailed.
> *2. *An entailed estate.
> *3. *A predetermined order of succession, as to an estate or to an office.
> *4. *Something transmitted as if by unalterable inheritance
> 
> "will entail" should be a characteristic of the will. I think that "order of succession" is the best bet for the structure of the sentence.
> 
> I would try : "Les grands planteurs ajoutaient à l'ordre de succession de leur testament, une disposition qui interdisait la vente des propriétés _"the estates???"_ par leurs héritiers.
> 
> Hope it helps!


 
Sur ce, Bonne nuit à tous!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Rappel :


> in law, restriction of inheritance to a limited class of descendants for at least several generations. The object of entail is to preserve large estates in land from the disintegration that is caused by equal inheritance by all the heirs


C'est exactement la définition du droit d'aînesse

_DR. __Droit d'aînesse. _Prérogatives de l'aîné (premier-né mâle) en matière de succession parentale. (Droit aboli en France à la fin du XVIIIe siècle) :
Source : TLFi
 
 Le droit d'aînesse  en vigueur surtout au sein de la noblesse et, dès le XVIe s., du patriciat, servait à la conservation du pouvoir et de la fortune.
Source : Dictionnaire historique, Droit successoral

Mais au cours de mes recherches j'ai trouvé un terme plus précis : le *fideicommis* :

Disposition du Droit successoral, particulièrement répandue aux XVIIe et XVIIIe s., par laquelle un ensemble de biens de famille, rendu inaliénable, est transmis selon un ordre de succession prédéterminé, afin d'empêcher un morcellement de l'héritage.
Source : Dictionnaire historique, le fideicommis
** 
Je propose ceci :
*Dans leurs testaments, les grands planteurs ajoutaient au fideicommis  une clause d'inaliénabilité de leur patrimoine.*
http://www.dhs.ch/externe/protect/textes/f/F8976.html


----------



## starlion

*Dans leurs testaments, les grands planteurs ajoutaient au fideicommis une clause d'inaliénabilité de leur patrimoine.*

*"Big planters added a provision to their will entail that prohibited the sale of the estates by the heirs". *


Félicitations EGUEULE et CARNESECCHI. Vous etes arrivés à une traduction quasi-parfaite. Je pense que c'est ça. Qu'en pensent les autres?


----------

